# Chicago Muskie Show



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone going? I went today at 12:30 and waited in line for 20 minutes just to get in. I thought that was crazy for a weekday afternoon. Larry Dahlberg will be there on Sunday. I can't wait to hear him speak. I hope I can get his autograph...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was there yesterday. I really enjoy talking to the other custom baitmakers. I got to talk to Mr Dahlberg for bit. Really interesting hearing fishing stories. That guy has fished just about everywhere!

Bowhunter/ Jermey............. I do believe I saw your baits at the Bigwood booth. Those snake skin lures are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! you cannot see the seams at all!

I love going there to get inspiration of people thinking outside the box on lure designs. Amazing what people think of. 

John


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Tigger,
I wish I knew earlier you would have been there. Did you get to see the TrueGlide booth? Some very nice lures there...


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tigger,

Thanks for the compliment. Hiding the seams from the snake skin on the lures takes several coats of epoxy and it really depends on the skin. The cobras are very easy to work with but the python skins are so thick that they can make things difficult at times. Once I have enough coats of epoxy on to make things smooth, I spray the belly white and it hides the seam. 

jeremy


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeremy I really liked the ones with the belly scales on the lower half of the baits. It looked like you inserted a piece of wood into a real snake!

Musky lip........ I didn't make my mind up that I was going untill 4 pm on Friday. I had a bag packed. I told my wife I was either going to the Cleveland Boat Show or the Chicago Musky Show. I was almost to the Cleveland Show and took a left on to the turnpike and headed your way.

I got to talk to Joe and Duff at Trueglide for about an hour as the show opened on Saturday. We didn't talk baits. He asked how our adoption went and talked about their families. His baits are incredible! Stephan from Sweden stopped in and joined the conversation and we started talking about his fishing adventures from all over the world he goes on. He was showing pictures of 68 to 80 pound carp that he catches in France. I quess it is over a four year wait to fish that lake. Carp fishing is huge over in Europe I guess. It is as or more popular than bass fishing is here. He came to the states this past summer to fish with Joe and caught a 55" musky up North. He is in his early 40's. I didn't realize he has one of the biggest tackle stores over there. Pretty neat looking around his site today. I wish I could read all of it! LOL

http://www.attitudebaits.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=845412dd03f338ce61f72358fdb331d0



John


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

I been to the show a few times. Really enjoyed it. The last time I was there was a few year ago. 

That last time, I did score a couple, maybe a few more, of steve cady maple weagles in white crappie (before muskie mojo bought em). Plus Larry Dalhberg.....wow...the legend.


----------

